# Dictionary of Judicial Terms



## adaa

have you ever seen a Romanian-Italian Dictionary of Juridical terms? I am interested in buying it. If you have any information, I will be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Poate no poti sa gasesti un dictionar roman-italian de terme juridice, dar eu stiu ca exista dictionare engleza-italiana de terme juridice. Ai incercat sa cauti in orasul tau dupa un magazin care vinde carti de felul asta?


----------



## adaa

Am incercat, da si nu am reusit sa gasesc. Am rugat prieteni si in alte orase. Am aflat de la o doamna profesoara universitara de limba italiana astazi ca nu exista italian -roman si roman-italian de termeni juridici si m-a sfatuit la fel ca dumneavoastra sa imi achizitionez un dictionar englez-italian si invers pe termeni juridici si sa il folosesc in combinatie cu cel englez-roman si invers pentru a gasi termenii. Multumesc foarte mult.
Sper sa gasesc, daca nu, voi comanda cred unul pe internet din strainatate.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Iti doresc tot succesul! Dar cat de multi ani ai invatat italiana?? Daca ai invatat niste ani, n-ai probleme (e aproape identic).


----------



## adaa

Ma intereseaza acest dictionar pentru examenul de traducator autorizat pe limba italiana, am studiat italiana mai mult timp singura si de catva timp lucrez pentru o firma ca translator (English, Italian), desi eu am terminat engleza-franceza. Ma descurc foarte bine, avand in vedere ca am studiat mult si am facut multe exercitii, imi place mult limba italiana si imi doresc foarte mult sa devin autorizata. Insa examenul, dupa cate am inteles, este foarte dificil. 
Invat in fiecare zi foarte mult si sper sa reusesc.
Multumesc de urari.


----------



## parakseno

Baftăăăăăăă!


----------



## adaa

Multumesc mult...


----------

